
Software Developers After 40, 50 and 60 Who Are Still Coding - signa11
https://belitsoft.com/php-development-services/top-software-developers-after-40-50-and-60
======
bungie4
Posted yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14185818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14185818)

